# Recommended level od SO2 Charts



## ericsp (Feb 5, 2013)

I currently have http://www.winemakermag.com/guide/sulfite bookmarked for additions of S02 when needed but I remember seeing a chart on what PPM of s02 is recommend for a given PH. Can someone help me find that chart?

I found this one http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/FS/FS-52-W.pdf but I would like to know which chart everyone is using.

Thanks


----------



## TonyP (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not certain this is what you mean, but I believe it's very helpful:

http://vinoenology.com/calculators/SO2-addition/


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is a good one.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2013)

I only use the winemakers magazine calculator


----------



## ericsp (Feb 5, 2013)

I think ibglowin hit it guys. The others tell you what you need (s02) given the levels you already have (S02).

The relation between what is needed for proper s02 additions is related to PH please correct me if I'm wrong.

The calculator which says desired molecular S02... Wouldn't this what is needed and not wanted??


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2013)

The chart and the calculator will give you the same number based on the wines pH if you punch it in right. The calculator can be a little tricky to use at first if you have not already made any sort of free SO2 analysis you have to trick it into first telling you how much you need, then entering that number into the calculation field so it will tell you how much to add based on your volume. The chart doesn't tell you how much to add where the calculator will.


----------



## ericsp (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys,, I actually didn't know the page was filled with different calculators towards the bottom

In a few days I'll be getting my Vinmetrica and will be asking some more questions ...


----------



## ericsp (Feb 7, 2013)

With other wines such as Mead,Apple Wine,Blueberry,Plum should I just follow the white wine recommendation for S02 additions?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2013)

Eric, yes thats correct. Actually any wine I back sweeten is considered a white wine for the purpose of the calculator.


----------



## ericsp (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks!! This forum is a huge wealth of information.


----------



## kwb1963 (Feb 8, 2013)

http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/so2.pdf

I've used this article and the chart on page-2 as a guide.


----------



## ericsp (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I just used my Vinmetrica

I have an Apple Wine 3 gallons, with a PH of 3.9 and free S02 level of 40ppm.

Which calc which would be best to tell me how much So2 to add?

From what I'm reading I will need 100ppm? 

and have 40 so I will need 60?

Sorry guys I'm a bit confused on how to use calculators.



I pulled this from another site/pdf is this correct??


Assuming I want 78-123 ppm So2? for 3 gallons


O.K., so just how much is 22 ppm. If you will be using potassium metabisulfite for your addition, you can use the
following formula:
grams of metabisulfite to add = ______ppm x 0.00657 x _______gallons of wine, juice or must
Thus, for a 22 ppm addition to 5 gallons of wine, you will add: 22 x 0.00657 x 5 = 0.72 g of metabisulfite



So my target is between 62-100ppm??

I have 40 ppm subtract that from 100 that gives me 60

so 60ppm x 0.00657 x 3 =1.18 grams??


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine and many other of us like the one at Winemaker Magazine

http://www.winemakermag.com/guide/sulfite


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like you need 109ppm free SO2 and that calculates out to 1.39 grams for your 3 gallons or 11.5L


----------



## ericsp (Mar 16, 2013)

ibglowin

Would it be possible to take a screen shot of how you input that data into the calc?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 16, 2013)

First thing you need to do is select red/white then enter the wines pH and move the cursor into the desired level field. Look down, you will see what the calculator says the wine needs at that pH (free SO2). Enter that number into the desired field, then enter the volume. I prefer to use liters as your results are in grams which is more accurate a measure than ozs. Then enter the current measured level and the volume of wine. Hit return and you will see the answer of KMETA you need to add.


----------



## ericsp (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks! for your help


----------



## ericsp (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok I have a Red Merlot, 6 gallons/22.71 L PH 3.9 current so2 is 80 So2


I get .75 grams of So2 is this correct?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes looks good!


----------



## ericsp (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank for the help..


----------



## xcaret (Apr 7, 2013)

what is "S02 " If I have to ask ,it's probably not going to be important to me , but I just found the post and am curious.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 7, 2013)

S02 is the meta you add to wine.


----------



## ericsp (Apr 7, 2013)

Sodium Metabisulfite


----------



## Chiumanfu (Apr 7, 2013)

Potassium Metabisulfite (Kmeta) is more common. Both the Potassium and Sodium versions can be used to provide molecular sulphur dioxide to protect the wine but most people don't use sodium metabisulphite because the commercial wineries don't use it. Not sure why there is rules against it's use but there is and it's probably for the best. Less sodium in our diets is always a good thing.


----------



## ericsp (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to mention Potassium Metabisulfite which I use..

Is it true it the Sodium Meta imparts an off flavor?


----------

